# New GTO owner



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm new. I just acquired a 1969 GTO. I've been dreaming of this my entire life.
Its not the the best shape but I like it and it'll be good to work on it and improve it over time.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, nice car!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like FUN! 

Enjoy, and welcome!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, clean 69!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Joust...that's a great looking Goat....welcome to the forum.

The folks here will be a great help to you, they have kept me straight for the last few months.

Rick


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You've got a GTO that will look sharp when you're done with her...and more importantly, be a real drivers car- not a queen.
excellent!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, the car looks great! :cheers


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Sweet, what's in it, or what is your plan motor wise?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Goatman455 said:


> Sweet, what's in it, or what is your plan motor wise?


It has a sweet 400 - 4 in it of course. :cool headers and duals all the way back. It sounds awesome.
it needs a timing cover because it was leaking coolant from behind. but I think that is not a big deal. The previous owner changed the water pump but it was still leaking so I got a wicked deal because of this.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice ride, welcome to the herd.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

would you guys know if those are the proper rims for a 69 GTO?
if not, what is?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No, those are aftermarket. Rally II's would be correct...


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

welcome to the firum and nice gto


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> No, those are aftermarket. Rally II's would be correct...


thanks
I'll have to keep a lookout for a set.
I have a set of Cragar SSTs
do you think they would look better? I like these but I like the SSTs too.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When it comes to aftermarket wheels, it boils down to personal preference. I'm not familiar with the SST's. I'm assuming they look like the ones below? I guess I don't care for them. But, it's your car. Put what YOU like, not what someone else likes. You're the one driving it.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> When it comes to aftermarket wheels, it boils down to personal preference. I'm not familiar with the SST's. I'm assuming they look like the ones below? I guess I don't care for them. But, it's your car. Put what YOU like, not what someone else likes. You're the one driving it.


yep, they look very similar to those but, you're right.
I'd like to find some stock rims but thats unlikely around here.
I actually like both types so 6 of one half dozen of the other.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Search e-bay, craigslist, put a WTB in this section 1964-1974 GTO parts needed or for sale - Pontiac GTO Forum . You can search all of craigslists across the country here, Search The Entire Craigslist .com -- Search All of Craigslist. Search the Whole Craigslist.com . They made Rally II's into the '70's. They are available. I'm selling a set as we speak... You can buy reproductions too.....


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the herd, nice goat! As far as wheels, you could also consider some AR Torque Thrust II's  They're my personal favorite for aftermarket wheels, but as has been said, it's what YOU want, not what someone else says you should have!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and that is a very nice looking Goat arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice, very nice..... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome !!!!
What do you mean it's not in the best of condition. It appears to be all in 1 piece and drivable........that's a lot more than many of us on here have......See my avatar.:lol:
BTW,nice color, I like Yellow...


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

is it proper to have a GTO emblem on the rear truck lid?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes. Above the passenger side tail light.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> Yes. Above the passenger side tail light.


Hmm, mine is missing. I know the original colour of the car was black. It must have been lost so they closed up the holes.
I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a replacement. Gotta have it there. :cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

OPGI has them for $31.95. Look on e-bay too for an NOS emblem... According to them, '64 - '69 used the same emblem.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, found some on ebay for $27.
there have some nice 400 emblems too. would those be out of line on my goat?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes. They were only used on Lemans/Tempest. But, if you don't have a numbers matching goat and you like the look, well..................


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

BobG said:


> Welcome to the herd, nice goat! As far as wheels, you could also consider some AR Torque Thrust II's  They're my personal favorite for aftermarket wheels, but as has been said, it's what YOU want, not what someone else says you should have!


Second on BobG's suggestion. I run AR Torque Thrust II's and they make the car look absolutely mean. Go 1" taller rim in the rear for an even nastier look.

Nice whip, welcome to the Herd. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome !!!!
> What do you mean it's not in the best of condition. It appears to be all in 1 piece and drivable........that's a lot more than many of us on here have......See my avatar.:lol:
> BTW,nice color, I like Yellow...


Sweet Pete!!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

the Goat is on the farm. Picasa Web Albums - Barry - GTO
now I have to address the main issues stopping me from putting it on the road.
First. the coolant is leaking from behind the timing cover.
Windsheild is broken.
holes in the truck pan.

I guess the first order of business is to remove the timing cover to assess the situation.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

With the coolant puddling on the valley cover, I'd bet it's the donut between the intake and timing cover leaking from corrosion. It's probably quicker and easier to r&r the intake to replace the donut.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> It's probably quicker and easier to r&r the intake to replace the donut.


I'm going to need a need a translator on this one. whats R&R? there is a replaceable donut? do you have pictures? sorry i'm a newbie :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Joust said:


> I'm going to need a need a translator on this one. whats R&R? there is a replaceable donut? do you have pictures? sorry i'm a newbie :confused


R&R = remove & replace

The gasket is round and goes in the joint where the intake and timing cover meet. It will come as part of an intake manifold gasket set.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

AH, that was the plan but I didn't think I needed to remove the intake.
I thought the timing cover only.
I'll probably start a new thread on this problem and its resolution.
Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's six of one ~ half dozen of the other on which to remove, but as a mechanic, I'd much rather remove 13 bolts, 1 hose clamp and have the intake off in 15 minutes than mess with removing the belts to remove the lower pulley to remove the harmonic balancer then remove the lower hose etc. etc. etc. not to mention replacing the cover to pan gasket and hoping that doesn't leak oil when you are done.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

if your assumption that the leak is from the donut connecting the intake to the timing cover is true them that makes sense.
But I don't think thats where the leak is. I think its from behind the timing cover. I'll test and make sure to pinpoint the leak before I take action.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Joust said:


> if your assumption that the leak is from the donut connecting the intake to the timing cover is true them that makes sense.
> But I don't think thats where the leak is. I think its from behind the timing cover. I'll test and make sure to pinpoint the leak before I take action.


That will be the best course of action. Put a pressure tester on the radiator and see where it's coming from. My assumption of location is based on history of that donut leaking and the coolant sitting in the valley cover. It would be hard for a leak in the cover gasket to go uphill to that location unless it is spraying out and up, which is entirely possible too......:cheers
An added bonus of removing the timing cover would be to evaluate the timing chain and gears for wear and possible replacement at the same time. GM was famous for using plastic coated cam gear teeth that breaks down with use and age and can allow the chain to jump which can be as minor as not running properly to valves hitting pistons.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> With the coolant puddling on the valley cover, I'd bet it's the donut between the intake and timing cover leaking from corrosion. It's probably quicker and easier to r&r the intake to replace the donut.


did some work yesterday on the car.
you were exactly correct.

also found some bolts missing. and one snapped off on the power steering pump mount. 
and the water pump installed is the wrong length for the pulleys i have. 
the previous owner may have had good intentions, but was mechanically inept.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world of old cars that have had butchers working on them for many years. 
At least when you are done with it, you will know it's right.....


----------

